# Who can cut into a Case?



## mickeymbbc (Sep 30, 2007)

I wanted to kind of customize one of my old cases because I am low on money. I would like to cut one circle on the side and put a glowing fan on to it for looks and more ventilation. Does anyone know who I can bring the side of my case to, so they can cut a neat hole into it for me? I definately am not doing it myself, I cannot tie my own shoe straight:laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo mickeymbbc :wave:

That's a tricksy question, without knowing at least what country you're in, let alone what town/city :wink:

Do you have a local engineering company/firm within easy access to you? All you'd need to do is to mark-out where you want the window cutting (ideally on the inside of the panel and the more accurate you can get it, the better), it should only cos a few $$/££/groats/shekels/whatever :grin:


----------



## mickeymbbc (Sep 30, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Allo mickeymbbc :wave:
> 
> That's a tricksy question, without knowing at least what country you're in, let alone what town/city :wink:
> 
> Do you have a local engineering company/firm within easy access to you? All you'd need to do is to mark-out where you want the window cutting (ideally on the inside of the panel and the more accurate you can get it, the better), it should only cos a few $$/££/groats/shekels/whatever :grin:


I live in the North Royalton, Ohio.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaahhhh, sorry I can't help much more as I'm in London UK. We do have members from Canada here, though - Hopefully one of them can help with more local info :wink:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://directron.com/blowhole.html

Heres a guide, I prefer to use a hole saw


----------



## mickeymbbc (Sep 30, 2007)

hey thank you brother


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

you can use a rotary tool, place a masking tape over it so the paint wont get damaged and for marking purposes also.


----------

